# Guppy swimming vertically?



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi. My guppy swims oddly at times, pointing up, but not really going any where. Additionally, he is constantly opening and closing his mouth. Is this bad?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

is he swimming head up and tail down.... or..... head down and tail up??


----------



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> is he swimming head up and tail down.... or..... head down and tail up??


head up tail down.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

it could be a swimbladder prob.


----------

